# Hello



## Flintpope (Sep 12, 2021)

My name is Flintpope and I make original instruments in Reaktor and patches/libraries for posh instruments such as Kontakt and Pigments at https://flintpope.net

I am not really a Brillo Pad salesperson.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Nick!  Can’t believe I only just noticed you here!


----------



## JoeWatkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Flintpope (Sep 22, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Welcome to the forum, Nick!  Can’t believe I only just noticed you here!


Thanks. To be fair I have been here for ages but forgot to announce myself


----------



## Flintpope (Sep 22, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> Welcome!


Welcome to you too


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 22, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Thanks. To be fair I have been here for ages but forgot to announce myself


Yes, I thought I’d seen you posting regarding your libraries!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2021)

Welcome Nick, from a Nick(y).


----------

